# Coconut Oil



## ktdid

Fitzwilliam has been quilling and I've read people suggest using a little olive oil or flaxseed oil to moisturize their skin and help with irritation, but what about coconut oil. I use it on myself all the time to cook with, moisturize, remove makeup, shave... pretty much everything. haha. Fitz seems to like the smell of it on my hands, but I wondered if there was any reason it might not be good for him. I use all natural organic cold pressed Nutiva coconut oil, none of that refined stuff.


----------



## Christemo

I would just use the flaxseed since it stays liquid at room temperature, plus if you get the capsules, it's already premeasured for you.


----------



## ktdid

My house is warm enough (here in florida) that my jug of oil is pretty much always liquid at room temperature so I'm not much concerned about that. Rather, I just wondered if there would be any reason coconut oil might be dangerous for them in terms of an allergy or something. I found a breeders website that says she mixes some coconut oil into her kibble mix, so I am guessing it is probably ok. I bet coconut oil could do some awesome things for a hedgies typically dry skin, but I just hadn't seen anything talking about using coconut oil for them.


----------



## Sarahg

ktdid said:


> I just hadn't seen anything talking about using coconut oil for them.


I think it's probably ok. I did a google search for "coconut oil hedgehog" and there are definitely people that use it on their hedgehogs.

Of course, lots of people do lots of things that aren't good for their pets, so it's not a perfect indicator of safety, but I don't see any immediate concerns.


----------



## hedgielover

You could look at the hedgie food lists on this site to see if it is listed as a food that is dangerous for them. I don't know anything about it.

Edit: found the list I was looking for it's inconclusive about coconut. 
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=poison#p122


----------



## MurE

I don't know if it's dangerous or not. I'd say do a lot of research on it and continue to ask around until you're sure that there are no warning bells.

As with most new oils, if you choose to go ahead and try it, use it only on a very small area first and watch closely for reactions, such as allergy, irritation, constantly chewing that area, etc. If there is no adverse reaction, then use it on a larger area and watch again for a reaction. 

If you don't want to take the risk, then just go with the tried and tested oils. So far I have seen vegetable oil, olive oil, and Aveeno (oatmeal) shower and bath oil used without major side effects. I read that one hedgie had skin irritation/infection with flaxseed oil so watch that one closely for a reaction if you choose to go with it.

I currently use a few drops of Aveeno shower and bath oil as a moisturizing soak for Poggles after his soaping and his skin looks really nice.

Let me know how the coconut oil goes if you try it. I bet it would smell lovely


----------



## Quinn

Coconut oil I think is in booster (pet supplement) so I think it would be safe. However, I wouldn't let them eat it often because it's pretty high in fat. It is an unsaturated fat but the carbon chains are so short that it can be compared to a saturated fat, hence why it can be solid at room temp.


----------



## MurE

That picture of Quinn always cracks me up every time I see it


----------



## Tabi

MurE said:


> That picture of Quinn always cracks me up every time I see it


me too :lol:


----------



## Quinn

:lol: Hahaha thanks guys


----------



## ktdid

Thanks for the input guys. I decided to give it a try. I gave Fitz a warm soak in the sink tonight and did a final rinse with about a tablespoon of coconut oil in the water. It kind of floated on top and then I just scooped the water in my hands and poured it down his back several times to make sure it reached the skin. Then after letting him soak and walk around a bit more I rinsed him with one more handful of clean water just to keep it off his quills a bit. It's been a few hours and he is sound asleep here next to me on the bed with his legs splayed out in all directions. So cute! I've not seen him so relaxed since I brought him home! There seems to be no irritation so far, but I will keep you all posted. 

I don't plan on feeding him any, though I don't think it would be harmful. I am just going to stick with a topical application to moisturize his skin.


----------



## MurE

I recently switched from regular milk to Silk brand coconut milk. I tried offering some to Poggles, but he didn't go for it.


----------



## Quinn

Keep us updated. I would like to know if it works as a good mosturizer


----------



## ktdid

Just wanted to update that two days after using the coconut oil everything seems great. His skin is nice and pink and it looks soft and supple to me. He is losing even more quills (and also growing more, I see them poking through his skin all over now) than he was when I started this thread, but Fitz seems happy and relaxed and hasn't been itching or anything at all unusual. We had a good little cuddle time last night and he was more playful than he has been since he started losing quills as well. He has has let me "pet" his back, which before if I even touched it he would huff and ball up.

I will of course add the disclaimer that I am a new hedgie mommy, but I haven't seen anything that has caused me concern regarding the coconut oil. Fitzwilliam and I are quite happy with it.


----------



## Carleymae24

coconut oil is a different fat it will not make them gain weight ours loves it melted over his food


----------

